# GOP candidate for Calif. governor is sex offender, served decade in jail for manslaughter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GOP candidate for Calif. governor is sex offender, served decade in jail for manslaughter*

By Stephanie McNeal
Published March 27, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook180 Twitter344 Gplus7

Glenn Champ in a photo on his campaign website, left, and in a picture on the Megan's Law website for registered sex offenders.champforgovernor.com/california department of justice
At the California Republican Party's convention earlier this month, chairman Jim Brulte announced 2014 would be the year of "pushing the party outside of its comfort zone," and introduced four candidates vying to take on incumbent Gov. Jerry Brown in November. 
One of those candidates may be way outside that comfort zone -- a businessman, who also is a registered sex offender who served a decade in prison for voluntary manslaughter.

ADVERTISEMENT

Glenn Champ, who is listed as an "engineer and businessman" on the state election website, has a lengthy rap sheet. He was nabbed for picking up an underage prostitute in 1993, which resulted in him pleading guilty to two counts of assault with intent to commit rape and becoming a registered sex offender.
In 1998, Champ also pleaded no contest to voluntary manslaughter. An Associated Press article at the time said authorities accused Champ of running over a competitor in the garbage collection business with his truck after an argument, killing him. Champ told FoxNews.com the incident was a "tragic accident."

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...er-served-decade-in-prison/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hopefully he is Pro-2nd Amendment.......BWAH HA HA HA!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Hopefully he is Pro-2nd Amendment.......BWAH HA HA HA!


If I read the article correctly on Fox News, he is. Funny thing is if he was a Democrat and had a different view on abortion and the incumbent wasn't a Democrat, he would probably get elected.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------

